# New Accessory for my Glock 19



## Glockcarry007 (Dec 28, 2020)

Decided to buy the HiLight P3RGL for my Glock and so far very happy with it.

















Feel free to show off any accessories you have and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Glockcarry007 said:


> Decided to buy the HiLight P3RGL for my Glock and so far very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 19531
> View attachment 19532
> ...


Have you found a holster for it yet?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glockcarry007 said:


> Decided to buy the HiLight P3RGL for my Glock and so far very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 19531
> View attachment 19532
> ...


Looks nice, gen 4 ?


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Get in touch with Cross Breed Holsters. I think they have a model that will work with the laser. What do you find is easier to see? I like the green. I can pick it up much better in the sunlight.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Didn't realize the gen 4 had the finger grooves, very nice , safe shooting


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glockcarry007 said:


> Decided to buy the HiLight P3RGL for my Glock and so far very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 19531
> View attachment 19532
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you are still looking for a holster, check with Outlaw Holsters on the web. I have a G19 with an Olight pl-mini on it and they had the correct holster in their lineup. Good price and great quality.








[/url]


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

If you like to tinker and are reasonably handy, you really dont need to continue to buy new kydex holsters for every gun or new accessory. You can take any kydex holster that is big enough and heat it with a heat gun. Use leather gloves and wooden dowels to form it around the gun and light. Take care to leave room for the front sight to clear(you can lay something like a wooden dowel or big nail along the top of the slide while you form). As long as you dont overheat it or stretch it too far and make holes in, it's very easy to work with and forgiving. One piece of kydex can be reformed several times. I have one that is one its 3rd gun and has been heated for adjustments many more times.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Usafammo3 said:


> One piece of kydex can be reformed several times. I have one that is one its 3rd gun and has been heated for adjustments many more times


I carry my Shield in a IWB holster that was built for a G26. It only took a few minutes and works perfectly.


----------



## BobinNC (May 3, 2021)

Glockcarry007 said:


> Decided to buy the HiLight P3RGL for my Glock and so far very happy with it.


I've debated on doing a similar mod to this, after watching the mantis x10 recoilmeter analysis. I know the race guys love adding forward weights, but that seemed a bit excessive for a home defense; the light/laser seems like an increase of functionality along with the weight. 

How has this model performed - accuracy, reliability, etc?


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks Nice!!


----------

